# Uberzetzung needed!



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm currently helping to translate the following for my friend's application for one of German universities. 


the question is that my friend will apply for summer semester 2018 and deadline for sending documents is before August, but his certificate will be issued after August, so basically he wants to know if it's possible to apply with already existing transcript records from previous term and then send a certificate later, after deadline.

I know that on this forum there are native or near native German speakers could you please help with a translation of this sentence into German



in English it is like that:

I would like to know if it is possible to apply for Master program for summer semester 2018 with my transcript records of a previous semester since I'll get my Bachelor certificate in August ( it will be issued in August) which means it will be after TUBAF application deadline.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Only know Klingon sorry

vaj 'oH DuH ghun apply mojlaH poH tuj bI'reS semester 2018 ghaH transcript ta previous semester qaSchoH certificate Bachelor yong jIH august (wanI'vammo' tlha' 'oH neH august) jIHMej qaSpu'DI' tubaf application deadline qej vISov vIneH.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Only know Klingon sorry
> 
> vaj 'oH DuH ghun apply mojlaH poH tuj bI'reS semester 2018 ghaH transcript ta previous semester qaSchoH certificate Bachelor yong jIH august (wanI'vammo' tlha' 'oH neH august) jIHMej qaSpu'DI' tubaf application deadline qej vISov vIneH.


haha! thanks and it's already translated


----------

